# Livery Aberdeen



## Emily5285 (20 May 2018)

Looking for cheap grass & stable livery for my old ponies. Currently pay £140 for stable and £60 for grass so around about that price would be great &#128522;
Countesswells area/westhill/Culter/kingswells
Not sunnyside milltimber or beanshill
Can people put contact details and prices for places. Ive looked and looked and struggling to find somewhere


----------



## maddielove (21 August 2018)

Bumping this old thread to see if anyone can reccomend somewhere other than the usual big names, I am looking at the same areas plus maryculter/portlethen.


----------



## mossycup (22 August 2018)

ARC at Nether Anguston? Easter Mains in Kingswells? The livery yards on North Deeside Road @ Milltimber? Eilidh Costelloe is opening a new yard in Culter but think it's full livery only. Lower woodside farm in drumoak? Not sure what there is available over the Portlethen side


----------



## mossycup (22 August 2018)

http://www.blaikiewell.org.uk/redwing/livery.html in Maryculter? Also see Altries Stables (haven't heard of them before) and this looks nice nearer to stonehaven https://www.swanleylivery.com


----------

